# Rail executives: Stop telling lies



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Sep 19, 2006)

Rail executives: Stop telling lies

By James Brunkenhoefer

National Legislative Director

Rail chief executive officers should be asking why employees hate them.

Answer: We have heard your promises before. Most turned out to be fool's gold. The treatment we receive on the job makes your statements regarding respect and teamwork absolutely ludicrous.

In the midst of your greatest profits ever, you want givebacks from employees while scooping out large portions of those profits for yourselves.

Think about that as you hold your town hall meetings. We see them as indoctrination sessions.

Talk as you will about a rosy future, but the reality for conductors and trainmen is an end to their craft because that is what you're demanding at the bargaining table.

What you want is elimination of one of the two remaining crew members. Were this to be accepted, the first to suffer would be those at the bottom of the seniority roster.

As those rosters are frozen, those at the bottom would become stuck in the same lousy jobs with bad off days that no one with higher seniority wants.

The next group of losers under your one-person crew scheme would be those offered buyouts. History records that before the ink is dry on your promises, you have your lawyers and friends in Congress figuring out how to void them.

When we previously agreed to reduce crew size, you made promises about preserving two-person crews. Recall we had to take you into court to stop you from breaking those contracts. And still, you persist.

And what might become of those accepting a promised buyout? The business pages report accurately what is happening to blue-collar jobs in America. Any senior employee accepting a buyout would face future unemployment, and then an end to promised continued health-care insurance and other benefits.

At the first sign of a business downturn, you would again put your lawyers and political friends to the task of undoing those promises. If we laid the previous broken promises of railroads end to end, they would exceed the length of all track in North America.

And what else are you seeking? Didn't we hear you demand wage freezes for existing employees, wage reductions for new hires and significantly higher cost sharing of health-care insurance premiums?

Heads, you win; tails, we lose. The only certain outcome in the railroad industry is higher rates for captive shippers and bigger bonuses for rail executives.

The solidarity among rail labor unions now extends to solidarity with rail shippers, whom you similarly abuse. You've lied to us in the past; we have good reason to think you are lying now.

September 13, 2006


----------



## Anthony (Sep 19, 2006)

What is the source of this article? It is a copyright problem when articles are reproduced in full, especially without any source information. Thanks.


----------



## 1702 (Sep 19, 2006)

Anthony said:


> What is the source of this article? It is a copyright problem when articles are reproduced in full, especially without any source information. Thanks.


Since the author of the article is with the United Transportation Union, I'd guess that this article & the following one posted are either from the UTU website or their newspaper.

Wouldn't it be preferable for the posters of any of these lengthy articles to give a brief description of the article's subject matter with a link rather than the whole thing? Just wondering.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes, that would be ideal, 1702.


----------



## XNWA (Sep 19, 2006)

Save Our Trains Michigan said:


> Rail executives: Stop telling lies By James Brunkenhoefer
> 
> National Legislative Director
> 
> ...


I guess the transportation industry is the same no matter which field you work in. I have heard all those same proposals during my airline career, give back when the company is making record profits, ect.


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Sep 29, 2006)

Opps sorry all of these our sent to me by the UTU VIA e mail as alerts


----------

